# Help with saddle choice????



## hammer0419 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am in the market to purchase a saddle and have been looking at many but have it down to two different ones. The Petzl Navaho Variobelt and the Buckingham Arbormaster ll. I obviously want safety but definately also want it to be comfortable. The Petzl belt is extra wide for back support which seems good. I have seen several postings on the arbormaster but kind of like the Petzl. This will be for some weekend work as it is not my full time profession. Thanks.............


----------



## Stumper (Sep 25, 2006)

FWIW I own a Master II and have never used a Navaho(I have looked at one) Several guys I know that have tried the Petzl did NOT like it. 2 guys said it was good. On the other hand hardly anyone hates to MasterII-though many prefer other saddles. I like the Master II-but my New Tribe is a little more comfy.


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 25, 2006)

The New-tribe was actually the one I first had eyes on. It does look comfortable.


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 25, 2006)

Petzl's Variobelt must not be confused with their other products.

The Variobelt has double webbing that splits out to cover the small of your back with wider back support than anything else I have ever seen or used.

Two webs, one high one low, not just one around your spine.

Very comfy.


RedlineIt


----------



## daveyclimber (Sep 26, 2006)

I am actually looking at buying the Petzl as well. I would love to hear more firsthand info on these


----------



## lync (Sep 26, 2006)

*saddles*

Iv'e climbed in master I and II for the last 7 years. I just switched over to a buckingham versitile. Absoloutly the best switch I could have made. No pinching no pain no crushed jewels. Why did I wait so long. Climbed in a Petzl Vario same discomfort as the Master. If you get the versitile you will not be disappointed.
Corey


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 27, 2006)

RedlineIt said:


> Petzl's Variobelt must not be confused with their other products.
> 
> The Variobelt has double webbing that splits out to cover the small of your back with wider back support than anything else I have ever seen or used.
> 
> ...



That is why I was looking at it. There are several harnesses with wide belts but have 2" webbing going around it to dig in to your back. With the split webbing I thought it would distribute pressure better.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 28, 2006)

I just visited a Vermeer store here in the south. They also have Sherril Arbor gear there as well. Saddles, ropes, rigging, etc. It was a small set up but had both saddles you are asking about. I went there to try some on, but of course nothing bigger than a medium. Fat guy in a little saddle. Actually it fit around my waiste but the leg loops were a no go! So if there is a vermeer store close buy, go and try. Go to either the vermeer web site or sherril and both have a dealer locater, just type in your zip. Helps to see the 3-D version, rather than the mag or web. Hope this helps


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nothing of the sort around here. I like to order stuff online but this is the one thing I would like to be able to see and try on to get a good idea of fit and comfort.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 28, 2006)

try this http://www.vermeernortheast.com/. Even if the store is not close to you there sales and service guys are all over the place. Contact a salesman there and tell them what u want. They might come to you if they are already in the area or you can meet somewhere closer.

Also none of these stores are close? http://www.vermeer.com/vcom/DealerLocator/DealerListing.jsp?Mode=State&Val=NY


----------



## PUclimber (Sep 28, 2006)

I have climbed on both saddles and currently use the Master II but tried the glide saddle and been climbing with it for about 2 weeks and one thing that i'll never go back to is the fixed ring of the Master II. The floating rings on the bridge are very nice. When you go to turn from side to side the belt doesn't twist but the tie in just slides. Such a nice thing.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 28, 2006)

I spent five hrs in my Komet Butterfly today, big multi stemmed white cedar takedown, no problems at all, mind you the geography is a bit different from you boys! The Komet has a nice wide back support.
I second the statement about a sliding/floating D on a bridge - it is so much more versatile and comfortable than the fixed D configuration. I trained in a Buckingham II, and will never go back to the fixed centre D.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been climbing on a Butterfly II for over 2 yrs. now. The saddle works good for me. I climbed on a Master saddle and it was a nut and hip buster!!!


----------



## begleytree (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the petzl navajo, and climb everyday in it. Love it. comfy as heck.
BUT
if I could change a few things, more attachment points, slightly bigger side d's

Im a 32" waist, I ordered a small. it fits well, with slack for winter clothes EXCEPT the legs, thats the only place its tight.

Overall satisfied. hardly know I'm wearing it in a tree, or on the ground.
-Ralph


----------



## jmack (Sep 29, 2006)

hammer0419 said:


> I am in the market to purchase a saddle and have been looking at many but have it down to two different ones. The Petzl Navaho Variobelt and the Buckingham Arbormaster ll. I obviously want safety but definately also want it to be comfortable. The Petzl belt is extra wide for back support which seems good. I have seen several postings on the arbormaster but kind of like the Petzl. This will be for some weekend work as it is not my full time profession. Thanks.............


 buckingham pinnacle all around best saddle ayuh


----------



## jmack (Sep 29, 2006)

hammer0419 said:


> Nothing of the sort around here. I to order stuff online but this is the one thing I would like to be able to see and try on to get a good idea of fit and comfort.


there is veermeer of castleton on hudson by you,muench in stamford ct across bridge, argento in white plains, essco in li, pts in li, or wesspur.com on line free shipping


----------



## Stumper (Sep 29, 2006)

PUClimber, Are you aware that you can put a bridge on your Master II? A pair of clevises through the attachment points and a webbing or rope bridge and you are good to go. FWIW, I put a bridge on my Master II and love it. I put one on the Pro-series Master and it just didn't feel as good-I went back to clipping directly into the attachment points. I suspect that most people who complain about about pinching and discomfort on a Master II are trying to use the center D or single upper center soft attachment on the versions that don't have a center steel D. For many that is simply a bad balance point and it tends to pull the legstraps into the climbers crotch. Drop down to the lower attachments and most everyone can find a really comfortable hang.


----------



## elmnut (Sep 29, 2006)

jmack said:


> buckingham pinnacle all around best saddle ayuh


 I agree, the pinnacle offers alot of comfort in the tree, makes cable jobs so much easier on your body.


----------



## changetires (Oct 2, 2006)

Dont get the cheap Buckingham. Its not very comfy if your going to be in the trees for a very long time.


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am leaning towards the New Tribe Progear. I know the legs are not adjustable, but is the waiste able to be tightened or loosened? I like the looks of the Butterfly ll also but don't know if it would be a good first time saddle.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes the New Tribes are adjustable in the waist. The legs are available in multiple sizes(measure your thighs and choose accordingly) and absolutely do not need to be adjusted- the design works.


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the New Tribe Progear...it has been a very comfortable, serviceable saddle. Keep it high on your list of possibles.


----------



## woodchux (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm considering a dragonfly for my next saddle.


----------



## jmack (Oct 7, 2006)

changetires said:


> Dont get the cheap Buckingham. Its not very comfy if your going to be in the trees for a very long time.


 what cheap buck is that hmm?


----------



## changetires (Oct 23, 2006)

This one

http://gear.sherrilltree.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2006)

changetires said:


> This one
> 
> http://gear.sherrilltree.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit



That link didn't work for me... my guess is you should get the URL from the product page rather than the shopping cart page. Could just be my browser though.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 25, 2006)

Does anyone use the Traverse? I was thinking about that one...


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 25, 2006)

I looked at the traverse also. I bit the bullet and purchased to New Tribe Pro Gear yesterday. I thought about the Butterfly 2 but I think I am too big for it. Hopefully I will be happy with the Progear.


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 25, 2006)

I just ordered a new traverse with the deluxe package. Full body harness with fall protection. LArge waist with xl batten seat and loops. Has quick connect buckles with the fancy lining for sweat hogs like myself. Let you guys know how it is when i get it.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Oct 25, 2006)

hammer0419 said:


> I am in the market to purchase a saddle and have been looking at many but have it down to two different ones. The Petzl Navaho Variobelt and the Buckingham Arbormaster ll. I obviously want safety but definately also want it to be comfortable. The Petzl belt is extra wide for back support which seems good. I have seen several postings on the arbormaster but kind of like the Petzl. This will be for some weekend work as it is not my full time profession. Thanks.............




I used to use a Petzl Navahoe, but found that it used to cut into me when you hung too much weight from it. I then moved onto a Weaver Double sliding dee which I have used for the last TEN years and it's still going strong. You will hear a lot of people say how cumbersome they are but once the're broken in (after about 18months unfortunately) they are comfy as hell.I could probably do with a new Weaver now but the breaking in period is putting me off slightly. Somebody else maybe able to advise you on how to make them comfortable quickley.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 25, 2006)

^ use a leather conditioner like Mink Oil or similar on leather saddles. Rub in weel on every bit of leather, wear the saddle for a bunch of climbs to conform it to your body.


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 26, 2006)

TreeTopKid said:


> I used to use a Petzl Navahoe, but found that it used to cut into me when you hung too much weight from it. I then moved onto a Weaver Double sliding dee which I have used for the last TEN years and it's still going strong. You will hear a lot of people say how cumbersome they are but once the're broken in (after about 18months unfortunately) they are comfy as hell.I could probably do with a new Weaver now but the breaking in period is putting me off slightly. Somebody else maybe able to advise you on how to make them comfortable quickley.



Sounds like a way too long break in period. I wouldn't buy a pair of uncomfortable shoes that had to be worn for extended periods of time. It would be hell. I don't know if I would buy something that took that long to break in. You are a tougher man than me. To each there own.


----------

